# Progynova



## Guinness (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi girls

I wonder whether one of you could help me with a question on Progynova.

I'm currently doing a FET and had my Day 5 scan today. All looked ok so I've been told to start the Progynova today. I need to have two tablets, twice a day - does that sound like the right dosage?

Also, the instruction sheet which came with them say to swallow the tablets but the clinic told me that they need to be inserted vaginally but the instruction sheet doesn't say anywhere that this can be done. The nurse said that they can either be swallowed or inserted vaginally but that they work better vaginally as they are being placed where they need to work!

I'm just a little concerned as the instructions don't say it's ok to do this but the nurse has said it's ok!

Have any of you girls used Progynova and inserted them vaginally? Also, could you give me an idea of the side effects I might experience?

Thanks very much!!
Dee xxxxxx


----------



## Sana in waiting (Jan 21, 2007)

hi mine r blue and 2mg and tiny and i swallow mine never heard of any other way.....


----------



## Caboodle (Mar 21, 2007)

I have also been told to take mine orally, I've been prescribed 4 / day. each tablet is 1mg.

But I have been told to take the progesterone capsules Utrogestan vaginally though - and they say 'Oral Only' on the box.

so I think the clinics do go against what the drug manufacturers say sometimes. If you're worried make sure you double check with the clinic, last thing you need now is extra worry 

best of luck
.X.


----------



## weebee (Jul 29, 2007)

Dee

I take Progynova orally - 1 small blue tablet 3 times a day.  I also take Cyclogest pessaries vaginally twice a day.

I thought the Progynova was oestrogen and the Cyclogest was progestogen...  but I could be wrong...

weebee


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi,
I thought the same as weebee!
Progynova orally and cyclogest pessaries vaginally. The info with the drugs would always give the correct entry routes. Please recheck with your clinic!


----------



## Guinness (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks for your messages back!

I checked with the clinic Saturday morning and they said again to take them vaginally so that's what I've been doing! 1st scan next Monday so we shall see what's going on then, hope the lining has thickened and they haven't got it completely wrong about not taking them orally!!

  Good luck everyone!

Love Dee xxx


----------

